# Вопросы-ответы > Кришна для начинающих >  Как можно избавиться от привидений?

## Ямуначарья дас

03.12.2010  Саш:

Харе Кришна!!! Скажите пожалуйста как можно избавиться от них. Приходят во сне иногда и просто не дают покоя, душат, пугают хватают за руки ноги. Как только произношу Кришна все исчезает, но иногда они душат и не могу даже кричать! Напомню что все это происходит во сне! Помогите, как с этим можно бороться! И что в действительности они могут сделать и хотят? Харибол!!!!

----------


## Ямуначарья дас

Харе Кришна, Саш! 

"Вас замучили привидения? 

Вы не можете спокойно уснуть и просыпаетесь от кошмарных снов? Вас что-то настораживает и пугает, когда вы одни дома? Кто-то шумит и роняет тарелки? Вас неожиданно и очень сильно тянет сделать то, что вы бы никогда в жизни не сделали? Ваши дети становятся бешеными, или болеют непонятными болезнями? 
Вы не можете найти вещи там, куда вы их положили? Вы начали бояться смерти? Ваша пища перестала вам нравиться и подозрительно пахнет, а, поев, вы ощущаете опустошение? Вам неуютно находиться в подвале, или на крыше собственного дома, кажется,, что кто-то наблюдает за вами оттуда? Вам снятся умершие родственники? Ваши дети стали сильно отличаться друг от друга, как будто они из разных семей? Дети умирают в раннем возрасте или у вас случился выкидыш? Начали умирать домашние животные? Вы внезапно поругались с родственниками? Вы потеряли веру в Бога, средства к существованию, или стали очень жадными? Хочется убить родителей, или кажется, что во всех ваших бедах виноват Бог, и вы его постоянно упрекаете в этом? Урожай не удался, несмотря на хорошие погодные условия и почву? Доходы увеличиваются, но трат становится ещё больше? Кто-то из родственников связался с плохими людьми, которые подговаривают его к вранью, обману или воровству? В семье кого-то потянуло на алкоголь, азартные игры, или наркотики? Ваши запасы неожиданно пропали, сгорели, или украдены, а работа перестала приносить доход? Возникли подозрительные боли в теле детей или женщин? Вам перестали нравиться священные писания? Вам не хочется вспоминать предков и говорить о них? Вы верите в Бога, но не можете избавиться от дурных привычек, а ваше процветание, несмотря на все усилия в духовной практике, уменьшается? Муж и жена ссорятся во время еды? Хочется сделать кому-то больно, или причинить другой вред? Торговля не процветает? Родственник не возвращается из дальней поездки? Отец начал считать сына своим врагом, у него пропал интерес находиться в собственном доме и ему в нём неудобно? Дети перестали подчиняться родителям? Пора объявить войну привидениям! 
Кто становится привидением? Восточные трактаты утверждают, что те, кто запугивают, угрожают или презирают своего учителя, после смерти становятся привидениями "брахма-ракшасами" и живут в безводной и дикой пустыне. Там же они могут встретиться со своими товарищами по горю, которые при жизни соблазняли честных женщин. Тот, кто был негостеприимен к добрым людям, становится злым духом "завывающим". Мужчины становятся духами, изменяя своим жёнам, крадя чужое богатство, или предавая. Но чаще всего человек становится призраком и подвергается страданиям, если он умирает случайной или несвоевременной смертью, или, если его тело неправильно сжигается или погребается. А если родственник призрака не помогает ему избавиться от этого состояния, он сам ,в свою очередь, после смерти становится привидением. 
В наше время чаще всего привидениями становятся самоубийцы, в результате своей греховной деятельности вынужденные доотбывать свой срок в тонком теле. Количество самоубийств с каждым годом становится всё больше и больше, причём развитые страны становятся основными "поставщиками" в данной отрасли. Каждый должен помнить, что его жизнь дана ему Богом, и то, что он её сам испортил, ещё не является причиной для самоубийства. Человек должен честно принимать ответственность за последствия, которые в явной или скрытой форме приходят за его предыдущую деятельность. Законы кармы всё равно заставят нас прожить положенный срок, но в тонком теле мы не сможем исправлять свои ошибки, совершённые при жизни в грубом теле. 
Привидения не любят чистоту. Надо провести генеральную уборку, обязательно влажную, и вытрясти все вещи, желательно оставив их повисеть на ветру. Особенно сильным действием обладает коровий навоз, который можно в очень небольшом количестве добавить в воду, которой вы будете мыть пол. Это одно из древнейших восточных средств, проверенных тысячелетиями. И, конечно же, необходимо постоянно бороться с пылью, которая особенно приходится по вкусу потусторонней нечисти. Пару раз в день ничего не стоит потратить несколько минут на вытирание пыли, но результат превзойдёт все ваши ожидания. По этой причине ковёр становится союзником привидений. Он собирает тонны пыли и крошек, поэтому хозяину дома придётся почаще выходить с ним на улицу для ожесточённой профилактики методом вышибания из него палкой всей гадости. И самое главное - не создавайте в комнатах мест, до которых невозможно добраться. Покупайте мебель на ножках и ставьте её так, чтобы можно было легко убираться за ней. Любое захламление приведёт к образованию своеобразного приюта для жителей мира тонкого, но с реальным воздействием на наше сознание. 
Привидения не любят голод. Тщательно перемойте всю посуду и вычистите плиту и кухню. Вся еда должна быть спрятана на ночь в холодильник, или закрыта в герметичные упаковки. Возьмите за правило готовить именно столько, сколько съедаете. Не оставляйте то, что не съели на ночь, и ,тем более, не ешьте, то, что не доели вчера. Закон здоровья: сегодня приготовили - сегодня съели. Привидения питаются объедками, и, как бы вы их не прятали, они будут пытаться доесть то, что не доели вы. Особенно актуально это правило для детского питания. Что бы ребёнок ни оставил после еды, надо сразу или доесть, или выбросить. Чаще всего ребёнок попадает под влияние тонкой сущности именно через недоеденную пищу. Готовьте ему обед с собой. Не разрешайте питаться в общественных столовых. Это поверенный восточный метод сохранения здоровья ребёнка - он должен есть то, что приготовлено матерью с любовью. Кушайте все вместе, за общим столом, собираясь всей семьёй для приятного общения. Привидения не любят дружелюбия, единства и взаимоуважения. Этим вы покажете духам, что вас вполне устраивают отношения друг с другом, и вы не собираетесь их принимать в свою семью. 
Чтобы избавить своих родственников от жизни в теле привидения, по восточной традиции надо предложить их изображению пинду - освящённую пищу. Они попробуют её запах, поэтому на вид с ней ничего не произойдёт, но это не так. Пища должна быть вегетарианской и освящённой перед изображением Бога. И запомните, ни в коем случае нельзя предлагать алкоголь и есть предложенную умершим пищу. 
Привидения не любят препятствия. В комнатах есть особая зона, которая используется привидениями для вечерней прогулки. Это 10-15 сантиметров от стены по периметру всей комнаты. Им очень нравится летать по комнате, и, если ваша кровать стоит вплотную к стене, им приходится пролетать прямо по вашей голове. Всё это топтание духов по голове спящего человека приводит к ночным кошмарам, бессоннице, недосыпаниям, разбитости и головной боли. Особенно это плохо сказывается на новорождённых и маленьких детях. Старайтесь не ставить детские кровати вплотную к стене. 
Привидения не любят прохладу и свежий воздух. Регулярно проветривайте комнаты, особенно перед сном и следите, чтобы не было очень жарко. Если привидение только появилось, а на улице зима, можно применить вымораживание. Откройте окна и двери настежь на время, достаточное, чтобы полностью разморозить квартиру. Это будет тяжёлым испытанием для духа и, скорее всего, он сделает свои выводы по поводу дальнейшей совместной жизни с вашей семьёй. Если в доме маленькие дети, то выходя с ними на прогулку, оставляйте квартиру на проветривание: это будет помогать в борьбе с детскими беспокойствами. 
Привидения не любят спокойствие и уравновешенность. Поэтому они выбирают такие места для жизни, где постоянно кипят людские страсти. Человеческие переживания - лучшая пища для привидения. Это кладбища, причём возраст кладбища не имеет значения. На новых кладбищах чаще хоронят, чаще плачут, переживают, одним словом, проявляют больше эмоций. Школы и места, где были школы, могут иметь огромный запас психической энергии и отпечатков очень эмоциональных событий в жизни детей, их родителей и преподавателей. Театры - это просто выставка человеческих чувств. Поля, где происходили сражения, или места преступлений. Исторические сооружения и памятники, особенно если в них водят экскурсии. Иногда церкви, как место, где при жизни в человеческом теле ему обещали спасение. Отели и больницы - тоже наполнены бурной и весьма насыщенной чувствами жизнью. Старайтесь не ночевать в данных заведениях и не жить рядом с ними, особенно, если они находятся в зоне прямой видимости. 
Привидения не любят простоту. Проникая в сознание человека, оно пытается внушить желание приобретать те вещи, которыми оно обладало во время материализованной жизни. У такого, захваченного привидением, человека появляются незнакомые и непреодолимые желания, человек начинает накапливать и буквально сходит с ума при виде магазина. Часто такие желания проявляются у детей, так как их сознание захватить проще, но осуществить желание надо через родителей или воровство. Проникновение происходит в тело ребёнка, когда он ходит обнажённым; даже взрослый человек не должен спать обнажённым - это прямой путь в рабство к привидениям. 
Опасные тантрические практики. В восточных странах существуют направления чёрной магии, которые в настоящее время скрываются под видом медицинских практик. Они дают посвящения, тем самым связывая человека с миром тонких живых существ, которые могут быть очень могущественными. Человек входит с ними в контакт через повторение особых мантр и рисование символов в воздухе. Эти сущности наделяют человека особыми силами и способностями, что для простого западного человека очень интересно и привлекательно. Но за всё надо платить, а в нашем случае - это предоставить своё тело в виде дома для привидения. Но самое опасное состоит в том, что привидениям не нравится духовная жизнь, и они изо всех сил стараются внушить развивающемуся человеку сомнения по поводу веры, святости и чистоты. Это происходит незаметно, но постепенно человек разочаровывается в Боге и духовной жизни. И не дай Бог у вас есть хоть небольшая тяга к алкоголю - она сразу разовьётся до непреодолимых размеров. 
Цитата: - Шекспир часто писал о привидениях, - говорит Стрйадхиша. - Существуют ли они на самом деле? 
"Да, и они всегда причиняют беспокойства, - говорит Свамиджи, с такой уверенностью, что я ожидаю, что сейчас увижу, как одно из них пролетит мимо. - Люди, которые совершают самоубийство, становятся привидениями. Это очень ужасное состояние. "Развоплощенное". Они часто ищут себе тела, чтобы поселиться в них, и иногда они завладевают телами пьяниц. И пьяницы тоже иногда становятся привидениями. Это отвратительное состояние, потому что привидениям хочется иметь тело. И если человек слишком привязан к какому-то дому или какому-то месту, то он становится привидением там. Но есть один верный способ избавиться от привидений: Воспевайте Харе Кришна. Привидения не останутся там, где присутствует имя Бога." 
Привидения не любят воздержания, самоконтроля, морали и приличия. Они всеми силами пытаются склонить человека к сексуальным утехам. Как правило, человек не может остановиться. Сначала он раздевается сам, затем наблюдает за другими, потом склоняет других к сексу, затем находит извращенные формы секса и скатывается до насилия и т.п. ужасных преступлений. По этому по восточной традиции даже совершая омовение в одиночестве, человек не раздевается полностью. Помните: атака привидений начинается с глаз - хочется посмотреть на обнаженное тело. Привидения очень любят секс и стараются изо всех сил вступить в контакт с любым обнажённым живым существом. Правило простое - никогда не обнажаться, иначе не избежать тонкого насилия над своим собственным телом. И не верьте бесконтактному массажу - зачастую это просто тонкий вид сексуального контакта. 
Особенно аккуратным следует быть во время зачатия ребёнка. Время захода Солнца - "самое неблагоприятное для зачатия ребенка, поскольку в эту пору по земле бродят вселяющие ужас привидения и неизменные спутники повелителя привидений" (ШБ 3.14.23). "Привидения лишены физического тела в наказание за совершенные ими тяжкие грехи. ... Необычайно милостивый к привидениям, Господь Шива заботится о том, чтобы, несмотря на лежащее на них проклятие, они смогли получить физическое тело. Он помещает их в чрева тех женщин, которые вступают в половые отношения, не обращая внимания на время и обстоятельства (ШБ 3.14.24,ком.). 
Понять о том, что привидение приближается, просто - обычно проходит дрожь в теле и ощущается холод. В этом случае лучше сразу покинуть это место. 
Привидения не любят звук колокольчика. По этой причине на востоке везде звучат всевозможной формы колокольчики. Этот звук имеет тонкую природу и проникает в самые тонкие уровни нашего мира, разрушая и отгоняя всевозможную нечисть. В Индийских храмах колокольчик используется в поклонении алтарю, а в странах запада так распространён колокольный звон. Даже музыкальные инструменты, создающие подобный звук, обладают такими же способностями (цимбалы или караталы). Именно они используются на востоке для задания ритма при воспевании духовных песен и молитв. Китайские поющие ветра несут в себе такую же нагрузку и развешиваются на территории жилища для естественного очищения. Ветер приносит новых привидений, но им приходится столкнуться со звуком поющих ветров. Разные колокола распугивают разного рода привидений. Чем ниже звук, тем более серьёзное воздействие оказывается. На человека, захваченного привидениями, звук колокольчика действует раздражающе. 
Привидения не любят щелчки пальцами. На востоке есть традиция щёлкать пальцами вокруг головы, или перед открытым ртом, во время зевания, чтобы отпугнуть от себя тонких живых существ. Часто применяются хлопки ладонями, которые заменяют колокольчики; щелчки пальцами. На востоке хлопают над пищей, чтобы избавить её от тонких воздействий. Даже приготовление лекарств может быть связано с магическими ритуалами. Собирая травы в опредлённые периоды и варя их с особыми мантрами, человек может использовать их силу для достижения поставленных целей. Помните - не все лекарства обязательно полезны, особенно, если они приготовлены подозрительными травниками. 
Привидения не любят стуки. Одним из древнейших методов быстрого очищения комнаты или дома от приведений является постукивание по стенам палкой с повторением мантр или молитв. Если на человека оказывается тонкое воздействие - он приходит в ярость от регулярного постукивания (от соседей через стенку). 
Привидения не любят открытый огонь. Огонь не любят все существа с низкой природой. Даже животные не подходят к огню, поэтому костёр испокон веков является лучшим защитным методом от всех опасностей. Даже если вы находитесь в дремучем лесу, населённом множеством хищных зверей - вам нечего бояться около небольшого костра. По этой причине во время поклонения Богу всегда используются свечи, лампады и другие формы огня. В восточной традиции принято, чтобы дома всегда горела масляная лампадка. Воздух становится чистым, уходят неприятные запахи и привидениям становится неинтересно в таком помещении. 
Так как духи пользуются полной темнотой и нападают ночью, следует оставлять на ночь небольшой источник света, но это не должен быть прямой свет луны. Вообще, проветрив на ночь комнату, окна лучше закрыть, иначе многие формы живых существ постараются воспользоваться такой "открытостью". Дом должен являться крепостью человека, и перед сном следует проверить его защищённость от внешних воздействий. Для спокойного и защищённого сна можно в изголовье кровати повесить изображения святых или Бога (спать ногами к святым изображениям нельзя). 
Привидения не любят гневные взгляды. Почувствовав на себе тонкое воздействие, надо обернуться по сторонам и гневно оглядеться. Это подействует даже на людей, через которые действуют привидения. Такое влияние можно ощутить даже спиной в виде неприятного чувства. Оно будет тёплым, если вы ему понравились и оно хочет вступить с вами в сексуальные отношения, или холодным, если вы ему не понравились и оно затеяло против вас какую-то неприятность. Желательно сразу покинуть это место во избежание неприятных последствий. 
Если привидение слабое, можно в гневе отругать привидение и "поставив его на место", пригрозить более серьёзными проблемами. Никому не нравится жить со скандалами, а привидения очень тонко ощущают человеческие эмоции. По этой причине вы должны помнить, что скандалы между мужем и женой - просто пир для привидения. Оно будет заводить вас и вдохновлять на продолжение ссоры. У мужчины начнут сжиматься кулаки, женщина начнёт бить посуду, и, если сразу не остановиться, один из конфликтующих может попасть под полный контроль и совершить ужасные поступки, вплоть до уголовного преступления. После этого, в тюрьме он даже не поверит тому, что ему расскажут о его поведении. 
Группа детей особенно подвержена такому воздействию, и, затеяв хулиганство, они легко попадают под влияние духов и совершают ужасные поступки. Они могут мучить животных, слабых детей, издеваться над стариками, совершать поджоги или воровство. Обычно привидение завладевает лидером детской группировки, а тот, в свою очередь, пользуясь полученной силой, легко склоняет всю группу на совершение хулиганского поступка. Если это сопровождается употреблением алкоголя или наркотиков, остановить такую группу становится почти невозможно. 
Цитата: "Среди человекоподобных существ встречаются такие, которые живут в грязи и не гнушаются самой омерзительной пищей. Их обычной едой является мясо, а излюбленным напитком - перебродившая кровь, названная в этом стихе кшатаджасавам. Во главе этих падших существ стоят якши, ракшасы, бхуты и пишачи. Все они пребывают в гуне невежества и находятся под властью Рудры. Рудра - это воплощение Господа Шивы, которое повелевает материальной гуной невежества. Господа Шиву иногда называют Бхутанатхой, что значит - повелитель призраков. Рудра появился на свет из межбровья Брахмы, когда тот разгневался на четырех Кумаров." (комментарий к Шримад Бхагаватам) По статистике подавляющее большинство россиян верят в существование Бога (73%) и ангелов (53%). Интересно, что в Бога не верит каждый 18-й, назвавшийся православным. Среди мусульман таковых в 5 раз меньше. В существование рая не верит примерно каждый 4 православный и каждый 3 опрошенный мусульманин. В существование ада не верят примерно четверть православных и почти половина мусульман. В ведьм верит почти половина православных и около трети мусульман. 
В религиозные чудеса верят 44% россиян, 25% участников опроса верят в привидения, 42% — в астрологию, около четверти опрошенных — в реинкарнацию и 34% респондентов заявили о вере в существование НЛО. Интересно, что в религиозные чудеса верит чуть больше половины православных и около трети мусульман. (Религия и СМИ) 
Привидения не любят духовность, святость и благочестие. Они предпочитают чёрную магию, проклятья, привороты и т.п. сговоры с тонким миром. Но все, кто пытаются установить контакт с тёмными силами, должны знать, что их ожидает сначала зависимость, а потом рабство, особенно если они умудрятся выйти на очень сильных привидений, таких как "Бхута-радж" или "Брахма-ракшас". За всё приходится платить сполна. Сначала будет разрушена ваша семья. Помните - магия и семья не совместимы. Затем вы потеряете контроль над собой (алкоголизм и т.п.) и сойдёте с ума. 
Вера в Бога способна дать человеку всё, что ему нужно, в наилучшем варианте, но человек думает, что сам знает, что ему нужно и в каком количестве. Это приводит его к сговору с привидениями. Особенно этим страдает современная нетрадиционная медицина, имитирующая лечебные способности святых. Но помните: если в методике нет духовности, состоящей из молитвенной практики, чтения духовных трактатов и чистой жизни - это наверняка сговор с тёмными силами. Несмотря на то, что восточные методы лечения так популярны, в них частенько можно заметить нечистые методики, связанные с поклонением духам. Особенно это относится к системам, обещающим быстрое и само-излечение, якобы через открытие псевдо-божественных каналов энергии. Божественная энергия находится в молитве и чистоте! 
Отрывок из дневника святого Шрилы Прабхупады: "Разговор зашел о привидениях, и Прабхупада рассказал о доме Локанатха Маллика в Калькутте, в котором обитало привидение. Когда Прабхупада снимал дом в Лакнау, там тоже жило привидение. "Я не боюсь привидений, - сказал Прабхупада. - Они мне не страшны. В Англии тоже много привидений. Обычно, это злые духи. Иногда они даже убивают. Их можно увидеть в туалете или сидящими на колонне. Предлагая предкам пинду, человек может избавить их от жизни в теле привидения. Раньше в Майяпуре жили привидения-мусульмане. Теперь они покинули это место, потому что мы стали повторять там Харе Кришна". "Шрила Прабхупада-лиламрита", гл.52 
Привидения не любят трезвость. Алкоголь является любимой пищей привидений. Во многих странах, особенно горных, одним из видов поклонения духам является разбрызгивание спиртных напитков. Проезжая горные перевалы, они обязательно выливают несколько капель на землю, чтобы задобрить духа перевала. Алкоголизм - самый простой способ увидеть другую реальность, но вряд ли вам понравятся её представители во время встречи с ними в процессе белой горячки. В высшие миры так просто не попадешь... Человек состоит из воды, и по восточной философии он должен очиститься, употребляя особую, священную воду. Такой естественной освящённой водой является вода реки Ганги. Атхарва Веда содержит отрывок: "Тот, кто не очищен после рождения водой Ганги, благословленной священными заклинаниями, станет блуждать в теле привидения столько лет, сколько он провел в нечистоте". Наука о здоровом образе жизни рекомендует человеку принимать полное омовение как можно чаще, но не менее одного раза в день. Чем холоднее вода, тем неприятнее духу находиться в вашем теле. Особенно не нравится духу, когда человек ныряет в холодную воду. Такой метод способен быстро очистить человека от неблагоприятного воздействия. Если принять омовение невозможно, достаточно сбрызнуть себе на голову немного воды. 
Привидения не любят вегетарианство и кунжут. Чистота в питании заключается в неупотреблении убойной пищи, что является концептуальным условием для духовного развития человека. Все живые существа являются детьми Бога, и вряд ли можно получить его милость за счёт убийства слабых детей сильными. Это даже не вопрос религии - это вопрос человеческого образа жизни. Мы можем оправдывать себя сколько хотим, но духи убитых животных не дадут нам жить спокойно. Они будут поджидать нас в момент смерти, чтобы обсудить с нами вопросы нашего поведения. А кунжут - это "божественный пот" и отпугивает всю нечисть от того, кто его употребляет в пищу (но в тёмное время суток его не употребляют). Приготовьте из кунжута сладости и употребляйте ежедневно, в качестве профилактики. Растирание подошв ног кунжутным маслом перед сном сделает сон спокойным. Особенно полезен кунжут пожилым, больным и ослабленным. Если ваш родственник заболел, он может легко вылечиться, если пожертвует кунжут хорошим людям. 
Цитата: "В Калькутте есть много мясных лавок, в которых стоит мурти богини Кали, и люди, употребляющие в пищу мясо, считают, что не делают ничего дурного, покупая мясо в этих лавках, в надежде на то, что это мясо уже отведала богиня Кали. Им неведомо, что, будучи верной женой Господа Шивы, богиня Кали не притрагивается к мясу. Такой великий преданный Бога, как Господь Шива, питается только вегетарианской пищей, а богиня Кали вкушает остатки с его стола. Поэтому невозможно представить себе, чтобы она ела мясо или рыбу. Подобные подношения принимают слуги богини Кали: бхуты, пишачи и ракшасы. Те же, кто вкушают прасад богини Кали в виде мяса или рыбы, на самом деле питаются объедками бхутов и пишачей, а не богини Кали. 
Привидения не любят молитвы. Любая молитва, которая соответствует вашей духовной традиции, поможет вам быстро избавиться от всех тонких сущностей. На востоке для этих целей применяются мантры. Одна из самых известных - это мантра "РАМА". Произнесите ёё несколько раз громким голосом, когда почувствуете страх или другое воздействие на свою психику (изменение привычек или мировосприятия). Есть особые восточные произведения, которые читаются как молитва. Одно из таких называется "Шримад Бхагаватам". В истории востока описывается , что чтение этого произведения для захваченного духами человека избавляет его от этой напасти за семь дней. В первый раз это проделал великий Гокарна для блага своего брата Дхундхукари, на берегу Тунгабхадры. Дхундхакари получил тело привидения. Его брат Гокарна испробовал все средства, но ничто не помогало. Помогло только семидневное чтение Шримад-Бхагаватам. Дхундхакари получил сарупья-мукти, духовное тело. Дхандхакари вышел из своего тонкого тела и оказался в своей изначальной форме. Прямо из духовного мира прилетел корабль и его пригласили внутрь. Гокарна удивился: "Подождите, так много людей сидит здесь! Почему вы забираете с собой только одного человека?" Божественные посланцы ответили: "Да, все слушали, но только один человек размышлял!" Что же делать - спросил он? Организуйте ещё одни семидневные чтения, но слушайте как следует! - сказали ему из духовного корабля. 
В наше время известный святой Бхактивинод Тхакур переехал в город Чампаран, где в огромном баньяновом дереве обитал брахма-дайтья (разновидность привидения), которому поклонялись многие падшие люди. Однажды к Бхактивиноде Тхакуру пришел отец девушки, славившейся своей ученостью, который собирал пожертвования, и Бхактивинод тут же усадил его читать Бхагаватам под тем самым деревом, где жило привидение. Спустя месяц, в день, когда чтение Бхагаватам было закончено, дерево с треском рухнуло на землю, и привидение навсегда покинуло те места. Все жители города, за исключением нечестивцев, поклонявшихся привидению, были благодарны Бхактивиноде за то, что он избавил их от духа. 
В наше время для избавления от духов в Индии проводятся целые фестивали, один из которых проводится раз в год в Madhya Pradesh's bhooton ka mela (ярмарка призраков). 
Согласно ведическим трактатам, существует много видов тонких живых существ, которые отличаются друг от друга по следующим признакам. Есть сильные Брахма-ракшасы со страшными глазами, которые занимались при жизни чёрной магией и умерли в результате своей греховной деятельности (похищение чужих жён или имущества). Они настолько сильны, что против них не поможет даже повторение мантр. Смеясь, они будут повторять их вместе с вами. 
Праматхас- не вредные, а вот Виталас живут на кладбищах, одушевляют трупы (зомби) и создают атмосферу страха, где бы они не находились. Ведьмы Шикини и Дакини, ставшие привидениями, проклиная других, имеют резкие голоса. 
В народе известны Претас (домовые), которые беспокоят своих родствеенников, танцуют на крышах и играют с ними в игры, так как не получали т них должного почитания и заботы. Избавиться от них можно, предложив им освящённую пищу. 
Гухьякас перепрятывают вещи, и кажется, что их нет на месте, но потом они вдруг появляются. В грубом теле они были ворами, но и в тонком не могут от них избавиться. Им просто нужны вещи, но спрятать они их никуда не могут. 
Есть Бхутас-путешественники, у которых нет одного места жительства. Несчастные Дурманас стонут и плачут по вечерам. Домовые Винаяка, Мулон, Ятадханис и Маланая живут в одном и том же месте 
Есть ужасные духи, причинявшие боль женщинам или совершавшие аборты. Они имеют голову, вошедшую глубоко в тело, толстый пенис (особенно у насильников и занимающихся сексом с беременными) и рост около 2 футов. 
Все они пытаются атаковать человека в ночное время, когда человек засыпает. Они и пытаются ввести своё тонкое тело в ваше грубое через рот, который ночью легко раскрывается и узнаётся привидением через запах слюны. В большинстве случаев жертва испытывает паралич всего тела, пока продолжается внутренняя борьба. 
Ведьмы Саккубус могут вызывать эротические сны и красть сперму у мужчин, что делает этих ведьм очень сильными. Восточные трактаты рекомендуют в случае ночной атаки громко повторять мантру "Харе Кришна". 
По современной статистике 82% (!) жителей США верят в чудеса, 34% предполагают, что летающие тарелки и привидения – никакие не выдумки, а реальность. Еще 25% верят в переселение душ, а 24% – в существование ведьм. 
История из Гаруда-пураны." Давно, в Трета-югу, о Таркшйа, в прекрасном городе Маходайе правил царь по имени Бабхрувахана, который был очень могущественен и благочестив. Он щедро раздавал дары, совершал жертвоприношения, почитал брахманов, ценил добро, был добродетельным и праведным, сострадательным и искусным в делах. Он должным образом защищал своих подопечных, как будто они были его собственными детьми, всегда точно исполнял обязанности кшатрия и наказывал виновных. Однажды этот могущественный царь со своей армией отправился на охоту. Он вошел в густой лес, богатый великолепными и разнообразными деревьями к животными, в котором звучали голоса различных птиц. В глубине леса король увидел оленя. Олень, тяжело раненный его стрелой, скрылся в глубине леса, унося с собой стрелу. Царь, преследуя оленя по кровавым следам на траве, попал в другой лес. Оторвавшись от сопровождения, голодный, с пересохшим горлом, теряя сознание от жары и усталости, он подъехал к озеру и выкупался в нем вместе с лошадью. Затем, испив холодной воды, благоухающей пыльцой лотоса, Бабхрувахана вышел освеженным из воды, и увидел великолепное фиговое дерево, под развесистыми ветвями которого была прохладная тень, пели птицы, и само дерево стояло, как огромное знамя над всем лесом. Царь приблизился и сел у его корней. И тут он заметил прету (прета - призрак, привидение, дух, неблагоприятная форма жизни, когда желания остаются, а подходящего тела для осуществления желаний нет) - ужасного, сгорбленного, лишенного плоти, грязного, со вздыбленными волосами; органы чувств его от отсутствия питья и пищи пришли в негодность. Увидев это ужасное полуразложившееся существо, Бабхрувахана пришел в замешательство. Увидев царя, забредшего в этот ужасный лес, исполненный любопытства призрак подошел к нему ближе. И тогда, о Таркшйа, этот царь мертвецов так обратился к царю: “Я избежал участи призрака и достигну высшего состояния, потому что встретился с тобой, о могучерукий! Благословение снизошло на меня.” Царь спросил: “О ты, с чернотой вместо тела и провалом вместо рта, за какие дурные поступки дошел ты до такого состояния? На тебя нельзя смотреть без содроганий. Расскажи мне подробно причину этого. Кто ты и при помощи каких даров можно исправить твое положение?” Покойник сказал: “Я расскажу тебе все с самого начала, о лучший из царей! Ты несомненно почувствуешь ко мне сострадание, когда услышишь мою историю. Существует на свете город, называемый Вайдаша, обладающий всеми богатствами. В нем множество драгоценных камней, он огромен, и в его прекрасных садах и дворцах совершаются многочисленные религиозные действа. В нем, о почтенный господин, я жил, постоянно занимаясь поклонением божествам. Знай, что я отношусь к касте вайшей, мое имя Судева. Я расположил к себе богов огненными жертвоприношениями, а предков -- подношением пищи. Я снискал доброе отношение дваждырожденных, предлагая им различные дары. Я раздавал пищу бедным, слепым и убогим. Но все это, о господин, по воле злого рока оказалось тщетным. Почему мои благие дела оказались бесплодными—я поведаю тебе. У меня нет потомства, нет родственника, близких, нет друга, как ты, который смог бы совершить для меня церемонию для обретения тела в более высоких мирах. Если шестнадцать Шраддх в течение месяца, о великий царь, не будут совершены, то состояние призрака для меня останется вечным, даже если сотни Шраддх после этого будут совершаться ежегодно. Помоги мне возвыситься, о господин земли, соверши церемонии для обретения тела в высших мирах. Говорится, что царь -- родственник для представителей любой касты. Поэтому, царь царей, помоги мне избавиться от этого состояния и подняться в высшие миры, а я подарю тебе за это самый прекрасный драгоценный камень. Если ты не желаешь мне зла, сделай так, о воин! Нещадно страдая от пытки голодом и жаждой, я более не могу выносить это состояние. В этом лесу есть вкусная и прохладная вода, прекрасные фрукты. но я не могу сорвать их, хотя немилосердно страдаю от голода и жажды. Если великий обряд Нарайяны и все другие церемонии для получения тела в более высоких мирах будут совершены для меня с чтением Ведических мантр, о царь, тогда, без сомнений, я избавлюсь от этого состояния. Ведические мантры, аскетизм, дары и сострадание ко всем живым существам, слушание священных писаний, поклонение Вишну, общение с добродетельными—все это, как я слышал, служит средством для разрушения состояния призрака. Поэтому я расскажу тебе о поклонении Вишну, избавитель привидения от его участи. Возьми два куска честно заработанного золота и выплави из него Мурти (Мурти - образ особого трансцендентного присутствия Бога в виде иконы, скульптуры, изображения) Нарайяны, о царь. Одень ее в желтые одежды из двух кусков материи, укрась ее разнообразными украшениями, окропи многими водами и, поставив его, поклоняйся ему следующим образом. Поставь к востоку Шридхару (форма Вишну), к югу—Мадхусудану (форма Вишну, победителя демона Мадху), к западу—Ваманадеву (Вишну в образе карлика), к северу—Гададхару (Вишну, держащий палицу). В центре поставь Питамаху и Махешвару (имена Шивы). Поклоняйся им, поднося поочередно сандаловую пасту и цветы, в соответствии с ритуалом. Затем, обойдя вокруг них, сделай огненные подношения этим Божествам. Делай подношения вселенским Божествам очищенным маслом, молоком, творогом. После этого, совершив омовение, в спокойном и уравновешенном состоянии ума, совершающий обряд жертвоприношения должен в соответствии с ритуалом провести перед Нарайяной церемонию для получения более совершенного тела. Он должен начать, как предписано в Писаниях, укротив алчность и гнев, и исполнить все церемонии, выпустив на волю быка. Затем он должен сделать тринадцать пожертвований крупных сумм брахманам и освятить сосуд с водой для умершего, поднеся в дар постель. Царь сказал: “Как следует освятить этот сосуд для усопшего и каков ритуал его подношения? Я испытываю сострадание ко всем, кто в таком положении, поэтому расскажи подробнее о сосуде с водой, дающем освобождение призраку.” Покойник ответил: “О великий царь, ты совершил благое дело, спросив об этом. Пожалуйста, запомни, и я опишу тебе это подношение, которое разрушает подобное состояние призрака. Дар, который называется “сосуд для покойника”, разрушает всякое зло. Во всех мирах трудно получить такое средство, позволяющее рассеять дурные состояния. Приготовив сосуд из чистого золота, посвятив его Брахме, Ише (Шива), Кешаве и божествам, отвечающим за все стороны света, наполнив его очищенным маслом и поклонившись ему с преданностью, отдай его дваждырожденному. Совершив поочередно соответствующее поклонение с воскурением благовоний, поднесением цветов и сандаловой пасты, о царь, Брахме в центре, Вишну и Шанкаре, вечному источнику счастья, на восток и в других направлениях, а также стражам вселенной, необходимо поднести этот золотой сосуд, полный молока и очищенного масла. Это подношение, о царь, которое превосходит все другие в очищении от самых больших грехов, должно быть выполнено с верой, чтобы освободить призрака.” Благословенный Господь продолжал: “Пока царь так беседовал с призраком, его армия следовала его путем и уже приближалась со всем множеством слонов, лошадей, колесниц, о Кашьяпа. По прибытии армии призрак подарил царю огромный бриллиант, поклонился, вознес молитвы и стал невидимым. Выбравшись из леса, царь вернулся в город, все время помня о том, что было ему сказано призраком. Он выполнил все должным образом, о Птица, с соблюдением всех церемоний и ритуалов для переходящего в другое тело, и освобожденный при помощи этих священных даров призрак достиг небес. При помощи Шраддхи, исполненной даже чужим человеком, умерший получает более счастливую долю—что же удивляться тому, чего достигнет отец, если это делается сыном. Того, кто слушает это, и того, кто передает эту священную историю, никогда не постигнет доля призрака, даже если бы они и действовали греховно." 

Спасибо Вам за Ваш вопрос, буду рад новым вопросам.

----------

